# DP and Vertigo



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Even though I have battled with anxiety for a number of years, I have always been able to cope and it has never led me to a panic attack etc until 3 years ago but I am very curious to know if everyone that suffers or has suffered from DP also has Vertigo. I am starting to think that the intensity of the feelings of detachment that I battle with may have something to do with an inner ear issue. The reason I say that is because I notice that when I am more dizzy than other times, the feelings of anxiety intensify; therefore intensifying the feelings of detachment. I started feeling the feelings of detachment after I had my first panic attack and the feelings never went away, even after the things that were causing the anxiety were no longer an issue. I was riding in the car(in the passenger's seat) with the windows rolled down(on the interstate) and then all of a sudden I had a panic attack. The next time I had a panic attack I was in a banquet room where there was a concert going on(loud music) and all of a sudden I didnt feel well. I dont know if the wind from the car ride caused something to go wrong in my inner ear or the noise from the concert( I just so happen to have a sinus infection). I am going to have some testing done for my ears as well as going to an endocrinologist to rule out some things. I have previously had testing for my inner ears but was not able to follow up on it because of insurance issues but there was an abnormal reading for my left ear. I had an MRI which was clear of tumors etc. I have also been to a neurologist and everything is clear. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## GrahamCracker (Jan 27, 2012)

I have definitely had vertigo, however it isn't exactly dizziness. My DR/DP emerged out of anxiety and panic attacks that i couldnt control for about a month and a half, and during those anxiety attacks i was basically just being a huge hypochondriac. I would get vertigo while laying in bed or while sitting in a chair and it would usually be accentuated in my legs. i felt as if my legs were slowly moving back and forth, and if i let it go on i would end up feeling like i am floating in space, and it would be really startling and uncomfortable so i sit up and try to interrupt the episode. it gave me really bad panic attacks in some situations and i would tell myself that i had a brain tumor or im just beginning a psychotic break or something ridiculous. this does happen still just occasionally, but i dont really see any connection between it and the DR/DP. I have always wondered if i have some sort of inner ear/equilibrium problem, i just havent been to get my ears thoroughly examined yet. if you end up getting yours examined i would be interested to see your results.
-Graham


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i think it's more of a anxiety thing then a dp thing


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi I was reading your posting and I suffer from the same thing as well it started after I had a really bad panic attack in april 2010 at a bad job i used to have I was sitting there and bam it hit me i felt like i was high or out of my body for a sec. Then I felt really lightheaded like i have never felt before I mean I was pretty fit and never felt lightheaded or dizzy ever really and ran to the bathroom then when i looked at myself it looked strange I didnt know who that was lol. I thought at first that I had a stroke or something to that effect I didnt go to the hospital which I should have now thinking back on it but the day after I woke up and felt very off balance like I was walking on a boat all the time I would move my head even when I would fall asleep it was like i was catching myself from literally falling lol it was scary . Over the past 3 years it has gotten better and I have had many blood test done mri heart test and doctors cant find anything wrong im taking topomax now for headaches it seems to be helping with that cause last 2 years I would get really bad headaches and see sparks in my vision as well.Some things that have helped is stop drinking eat right go out working out and trying and calm ur mind as well after work try to relax .


----------

